# Micro Restore



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I bought some Micro Restore for washing my MF towels. Can I add it to a liquid detergent (Fairy Liquid for instance) or should I use both products separate (Micro Restore on its own doesn't get the MF entirely clean).
http://www.autogeek.net/micro-restore-.html


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Black Widow said:


> I bought some Micro Restore for washing my MF towels. Can I add it to a liquid detergent (Fairy Liquid for instance) or should I use both products separate (Micro Restore on its own doesn't get the MF entirely clean).
> http://www.autogeek.net/micro-restore-.html


If they have stains on them, I always do a pre-soak with APC in a bucket, and before going in to the machine, I spray the stains again with APC and throw them into the machine. Then add Micro-Restore directly into the drum and start the wash on 40 deg. C.

The only towels I can't get the stains completely off are the cheaper towels that I use for removing excess tyre dressing products and cleaning up undercarriage etc.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

I've been using it by itself for our microfiber towels and shop aprons, (washed 25 aprons today), and it works really well by itself.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Micro Restore is not very powerful against stains. Liquid detergent is much more powerful at the same temperature.
Now I add 1 oz Micro-Restore (for a half load) to normal liquid detergent and my towels feel softer then before.


----------

